# Warners Show Rallies



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

Just to let you know that all the Show rallies have now been put into the rally section on the front page ,so you can all go ahead with booking yourselves in to the shows. Just remember to put motorhomefacts on your booking form to be eligable for the £2 discount.


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Something there for everyone Jacquie....

Thanks.
Sharon


----------

